# Is there a bike path on back bay wildlife refuge



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I would like to know is there a bike path down back bay refuge thinking about fishing there this fall I thought I saw someone last yr post a picture of his bike with a cart tow behind, I got a job coming up down there in a month or so thinking about trying it ,, 

9


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes. Roads and trails all the way to false cape state park / wash woods. There is some interesting structure down around false cape sign. The remains of a ship wreck of marble is what I've been told it is.


----------



## johnc (Jun 9, 2015)

Saw that guy a couple weeks ago. He stayed down by the water. Didn’t take him long at all to get out of sight.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

There is a path but I don't know how far it goes down or if there is a cross over to the beach. I have taken a bike down the beach at low tied and it ain't too bad. Just fish your way down. 
From your vehicle to the beach is only a few hundred yards so you can get by with just a cart. If you walk 10 minutes you should be all by yourself.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Islander80 said:


> There is a path but I don't know how far it goes down or if there is a cross over to the beach. I have taken a bike down the beach at low tied and it ain't too bad. Just fish your way down.
> From your vehicle to the beach is only a few hundred yards so you can get by with just a cart. If you walk 10 minutes you should be all by yourself.


I got a fat tire electric bike I'm going to hook up my fat tire Beach tire fishing cart hopping to get down there a ways bad hip I ain't walking to far but if the distance from the path to the beach harder sand ain't too far it has walk assisted capacity so I can get off and walk beside it atleast that's the plan


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

There is beach access in false cape. Look on the website for bbnwr and there should be a map of the trails/ Dike roads.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

when is the best fishing there , looks like I will have some weekends sept oct early nov before I go to the banks 


9


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh and company is good lost my fishing buddy my uncle so I'm winging it now fished Sandbidge pier for the first time last yr but I'd love to trek the beach farther down a time or two anyone interested lmk 

9


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Mid September to mid October has typically been the best for drum


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Benji said:


> Mid September to mid October has typically been the best for drum


Thanks that is excatly what I was hoping for

9


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

The walkover at False Cape(from the trail) is a pain, about 1/4 mile of soft deep sand, hard work to push a bike and or a trailer over it. A lot easier to time the tides and ride down the beach.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've ridden all the way to the state line a few times. Take a mountain bike--or better yet a fat tire--and take the gravel road all the way to the visitor's center in False Cape. Another mile or two past that the road goes to pot and you'll need to walk your bike through soft sand all the way down to the beach. There are a couple of clear roads/trails that go straight to the beach. Use satellite on Google Maps and you'll see them clearly. If you've timed it right for low tide you can ride on the packed sand as far south as you like. Just keep in mind those conditions will wreck a chain. Make sure you scrub and re-oil when you get home.

While you're there take a detour over to the abandoned village at Wash Woods. Really cool place.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

View attachment 57771


sand flea said:


> I've ridden all the way to the state line a few times. Take a mountain bike--or better yet a fat tire--and take the gravel road all the way to the visitor's center in False Cape. Another mile or two past that the road goes to pot and you'll need to walk your bike through soft sand all the way down to the beach. There are a couple of clear roads/trails that go straight to the beach. Use satellite on Google Maps and you'll see them clearly. If you've timed it right for low tide you can ride on the packed sand as far south as you like. Just keep in mind those conditions will wreck a chain. Make sure you scrub and re-oil when you get home.
> 
> While you're there take a detour over to the abandoned village at Wash Woods. Really cool place.


. Thanks for the info I'm hoping this does the job 4" fat tire electric bike pedal assisted if needed with 40 mile range ,, has a walk mode so you can get off and walk with it on its own power , so I'm hoping that will get it to the beach pulling my fat tire Beach cart ,, 


9


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You may run into an issue with that. They probably won't notice but you're not allowed any powered vehicles in Back Bay. Honestly, it's not terribly far to get to False Cape, even on a regular bike. That gravel road over the dikes is a piece of cake.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

sand flea said:


> You may run into an issue with that. They probably won't notice but you're not allowed any powered vehicles in Back Bay. Honestly, it's not terribly far to get to False Cape, even on a regular bike. That gravel road over the dikes is a piece of cake.


Maybe but I'll take that chance since by most laws it's considered a bike ,, and I can disabled the hub ,, got a bad hip so even biking it is tough ,, if I get caught and they have a problem with it I'm going to ask them if I can bring a handicap scooter 
Well it looks like they are a motorized vehicle in that situation, oh well I'm playing stupid just want to do it one time 
9


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

sand flea said:


> You may run into an issue with that. They probably won't notice but you're not allowed any powered vehicles in Back Bay. Honestly, it's not terribly far to get to False Cape, even on a regular bike. That gravel road over the dikes is a piece of cake.


 Been thinking of that type of set up for when the legs don't want to cooperate as well. 
Completely agree with Sandflea except that last 1/4 mile of soft, deep sand is a complete pain. It's a tough walk carrying tackle from the campsites there(B6), that alone pushing a bike or pulling a bike cart. I really believe, after a good ten years of doing this, that it is easier to time the tides, ride the beach at low and stay down there until you have a low tide to come back with.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Been thinking of that type of set up for when the legs don't want to cooperate as well.
> Completely agree with Sandflea except that last 1/4 mile of soft, deep sand is a complete pain. It's a tough walk carrying tackle from the campsites there(B6), that alone pushing a bike or pulling a bike cart. I really believe, after a good ten years of doing this, that it is easier to time the tides, ride the beach at low and stay down there until you have a low tide to come back with.


There is actually a ADA law regarding the use of e bikes and they could have a problem excluding them to handi cap people since bikes are allowed , if I run into a problem , I'm going to contact them , this is something I already thought of when my uncle was disabled and wanted to fish Jenetts pier I told him let's hook you cart up to your mobility scooter and dare them to stop you , unfortunately he died just before that ,, fact is I can't walk it or ride it I can barley get my leg over the bar of the bike to get on it , 

9


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sometimes the less said to any Gov. entity is better


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Well it looks like my job will be starting the end of September thru Nov ,, I'll roll the dice with the electric bike and take my chances it's not like I'll be speeding ,, if anyone has a bike set up with a cart I'd like to see it and hear they are selling nighttime permits there also would love some company if anyone is interested hit me up 

9


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Dam I might have to rent a fishing buddy lol


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

That is a pretty great time to be stuck down here.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

CJS said:


> That is a pretty great time to be stuck down here.


Back up because of ADA compliance stuff looks like about 2 more weeks ,, tested bike on my hunting trails did pretty good , got zero problem with hitting the pier but I'll have the bike just in case ,, I know it's pretty closed mouth what goes on down there , still looking for someone to hook up with I got tight lips lol


----------

